# Safari et ouverture nouvelle fenetre



## ronparchita (27 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

Mon Safari a change.

A partir des resultats d'une recherche Google, lorsque je cliquais sur un site de la liste, il s'ouvrait dans une nouvelle fenetre, il me suffisait de la fermer pour retrouver les resultats de la recherche et appeler un nouveau site.

Maintenant le site appele ne s'ouvre plus dans une nouvelle fenetre, et pour revenir aux resultats de la  recherche je dois cliquer sur revenir a la page precedente autant de fois que j'ai ouvert de nouvelles fenetres. 

J'ai cherche dans les prefs de Safari, mais n'ai rien trouve pour revenir a la situation anterieure, est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider?

D'avance merci    

iMac G4, Tiger


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

ronparchita a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon Safari a change.
> 
> ...



Salut, j'avoue que je ne sais pas si c'est possible mais pourquoi n'utilises tu pas la navigation par onglet ?
En appuyant sur"pomme" quand tu clique sur un lien ill va t'ouvrir un nouvel onglet tout en gardant ta page initiale de coté...(sur laquelle tu pux revenir en 1 clic ) Bon c'est super dur d'expliquer !  Essaie ! c'est tres pratique   
Bonne journée !


----------



## bugman (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Salut, j'avoue que je ne sais pas si c'est possible mais pourquoi n'utilises tu pas la navigation par onglet ?
> En appuyant sur"pomme" quand tu clique sur un lien ill va t'ouvrir un nouvel onglet tout en gardant ta page initiale de coté...(sur laquelle tu pux revenir en 1 clic ) Bon c'est super dur d'expliquer !  Essaie ! c'est tres pratique
> Bonne journée !



...et si la navigation par onglets n'est pas choisie, la meme manipulation ouvre dans une nouvelle fenetre.


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> ...et si la navigation par onglets n'est pas choisie, la meme manipulation ouvre dans une nouvelle fenetre.


Ah ben voilà ! Honte sur moi ! Bien vu Buggman ! 
"vous avez ditribué trop de points disco ... et bla bla bla


----------



## jean-lou (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> page initiale de coté...(sur laquelle tu pux revenir en 1 clic )



le raccourci pomme + numéro de l'onglet est très pratique aussi.   

JEanlOu


----------



## ronparchita (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Salut, j'avoue que je ne sais pas si c'est possible mais pourquoi n'utilises tu pas la navigation par onglet ?



Merci de vos aides, je suis aussi tombe sur quelque chose plus proche de ce que je recherche : en appuyant sur ctrl et en cliquant sur un element de la liste on obtient :

ouvrir le lien dans une nouvelle fenetre
ouvrir le lien dans un nouvel onglet
enregistrer le fichier lie sur le bureau
ajouter ce lien aux signets
copier le lien

C'est tout de meme dommage qu'on ne puisse pas en preselectionner un par defaut.

Je n'aime pas les onglets parce que ca reduit la fenetre en hauteur, et puis ca fait un clic en plus et quand on a passe une heure a chercher des infos, ca fini par faire  beaucoup de clic en plus.

Je reste interesse par la solution a mon probleme, et a cet autre : pas moyen d'etre avise par mail qu'une reponse a ete postee alors que j'ai bien coche la bonne case dans les options.
Est-ce qu'une adresse en @fr.st pose ordinairement des problemes?
Merci encore.


----------



## ronparchita (27 Juillet 2005)

J'ai trouve,

Pour ceux que ca interesse : pour revenir d'un seul clic a la liste de recherche obtenue via Google lorsqu'on a effectue une visite sur l'un des sites de la liste, il faut juste cliquer sur la petite fleche orange en haut a droite dans la fenetre dans laquelle on a rentre les termes de la recherche sur Google.


----------



## Tangi (27 Juillet 2005)

...

Y a aussi quelque chose de très pratique quand on fait des recherches sur Google, et qu'on souhaite retourner à la page des résultats de sa recherche...

Prenons un exemple, je cherhce le mot "mac" sur Google, en remplissant le champ prévu à cet effet dans le coin supérieur droit de Safari... Je clique sur le lien "Mac Génération", la nouvelle page va donc s'ouvrir, comme tu le disais dans le même onglet. Si je veux revenir à la page des résultats il me suffit de cliquer sur l'icone orange "SnapBack" à droite dans le champ Google de Safari... Et voilou ... 







...


----------



## Tangi (27 Juillet 2005)

ronparchita a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouve,
> 
> Pour ceux que ca interesse : pour revenir d'un seul clic a la liste de recherche obtenue via Google lorsqu'on a effectue une visite sur l'un des sites de la liste, il faut juste cliquer sur la petite fleche orange en haut a droite dans la fenetre dans laquelle on a rentre les termes de la recherche sur Google.


C'est pas vrai voilà qu'on se répète, j'l'avais pas vu :rose:...


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Juillet 2005)

Edit: on ecris tous en meme temps !


----------



## Tangi (27 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qu'explique Ronparchita dans le post au dessus non ?


C'est ce je fais remarquer dans le post au-dessus, non ???? ... ...

...


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Juillet 2005)

ronparchita a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> pas moyen d'etre avise par mail qu'une reponse a ete postee alors que j'ai bien coche la bonne case dans les options.
> Est-ce qu'une adresse en @fr.st pose ordinairement des problemes?
> (...)



Bonjour, ronparchita. 


 Pour la question de la notification par e-mail, il faudrait peut-être que tu précises un peu la nature de ton problème.


 Je peux me tromper, mais il me semble que tu confonds deux choses : les options de ta fiche personnelle et les abonnements. Dans le cas où j'aurais vu juste, voici comment il te faut t'y prendre pour la notification par e-mail:

1) Dans ta fiche personnelle, vas dans "Modifier vos options", puis "Messagerie et notification", puis "mode de suivi par défaut". Là, tu choisis entre :

 Notification instantanée par e-mail
 Rapport quotidien par e-mail
 Rapport hebdomadaire par e-mail


2) Ensuite, il te faudra t'abonner à chaque thread que tu voudras suivre.

Dans les onglets situés sur la partie supérieure du premier post du thread, tu as "Outils de la discussion" ; clique dessus. Tu obtiens alors un menu déroulant dans lequel apparaît "S'abonner à cette discussion". Clique dessus.
Ensuite, dans la fenêtre du haut, tu peux lire la notification par défaut (choisie par toi dans les options de ta fiche personnelle, à l'étape précédente). Si cela te convient pour la discussion à laquelle tu t'abonnes, ne change rien. 
 Dans le cas contraire, clique sur la petite flèche orientée vers le bas, et choisis la notification que tu souhaites.
 Pour finir, clique sur "Ajouter un abonnement".


 Voilà.


 Ton adresse e-mail ne devrait pas poser de problème si elle est valide. 


 Ai-je bien répondu à la question que tu posais?


----------

